# Hand problems from lifting



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

I know of wrist wraps but is their any other options to take the stress of lifting off my hands?


----------



## solidassears (Jan 11, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> I know of wrist wraps but is their any other options to take the stress of lifting off my hands?



Personal opinion: any kind of device like that; lifting belts, gloves, wrist braces etc. you're not letting your body build or strengthen all the things that need to be strong when you lift. Muscle tissue builds strength faster than tendon tissue does, so if you're supporting tendons so they don't strain then they build strength even slower. Seems like a very bad idea to me to do it all the time or make using them your normal. Once in awhile to compete; ok I buy that, but I would never used them on a regular basis. 

If your hands are hurting, drop the weight a bit and increase reps until the hands can handle the stress.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Personal opinion: any kind of device like that; lifting belts, gloves, wrist braces etc. you're not letting your body build or strengthen all the things that need to be strong when you lift. Muscle tissue builds strength faster than tendon tissue does, so if you're supporting tendons so they don't strain then they build strength even slower. Seems like a very bad idea to me to do it all the time or make using them your normal. Once in awhile to compete; ok I buy that, but I would never used them on a regular basis.
> 
> If your hands are hurting, drop the weight a bit and increase reps until the hands can handle the stress.


Dude I use 1/4 the weight I did in the past, I take time off all the time. I do give a crap about being big and strong, been there done that...thus the f-uped hands.

This is a life long condition, I need advice on cutting down the damage to my hands because I am an idiot and I will not stop lifting.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 11, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> Dude I use 1/4 the weight I did in the past, I take time off all the time. I do give a crap about being big and strong, been there done that...thus the f-uped hands.
> 
> This is a life long condition, I need advice on cutting down the damage to my hands because I am an idiot and I will not stop lifting.



Good luck Bro.. maybe I'm too cautious having just ruptured 60% of my left arm triceps tendon. Surgery scheduled for Feb 26. Be careful.


----------



## T Woods (Jan 12, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> Dude I use 1/4 the weight I did in the past, I take time off all the time. I do give a crap about being big and strong, been there done that...thus the f-uped hands.
> 
> This is a life long condition, I need advice on cutting down the damage to my hands because I am an idiot and I will not stop lifting.


I can def relate. Busting the guitar out once in a while seems to loosen things up a bit. Stretching, pressure points and massage seem to help a little. Interested to see if anybody else has something. Good thread.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 12, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> Dude I use 1/4 the weight I did in the past, I take time off all the time. I do give a crap about being big and strong, been there done that...thus the f-uped hands.
> 
> This is a life long condition, I need advice on cutting down the damage to my hands because I am an idiot and I will not stop lifting.



Are you running Decca? Decca will speed up your collagen production and should help with joints. I've been running a low dose, but lately reading how in general we build muscle strength, much faster than our tendons do, this is why weight lifters have more problems with tendon rupture than most people and that Decca will help tendons build faster, but it was at a higher dose than I was using. Even my surgeon said the same thing; he said look; you're a lot stronger than 95% of the men your age, but your tendons are not that much stronger, so you're at a higher risk for tendon rupture... duh, no kidding... Learned that one a bit late.

Anyway the long and short of it is, that if your hand issues are related to tendons or cartilage; connective tissue, Decca may help.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Are you running Decca? Decca will speed up your collagen production and should help with joints. I've been running a low dose, but lately reading how in general we build muscle strength, much faster than our tendons do, this is why weight lifters have more problems with tendon rupture than most people and that Decca will help tendons build faster, but it was at a higher dose than I was using. Even my surgeon said the same thing; he said look; you're a lot stronger than 95% of the men your age, but your tendons are not that much stronger, so you're at a higher risk for tendon rupture... duh, no kidding... Learned that one a bit late.
> 
> Anyway the long and short of it is, that if your hand issues are related to tendons or cartilage; connective tissue, Decca may help.


I do not use Steroids and never will again.

My pull day is when my hands hurt the most, I think it is the BB shrugs. I might just have to find another way to do this movement without using my hands.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 12, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> I do not use Steroids and never will again.
> 
> My pull day is when my hands hurt the most, I think it is the BB shrugs. I might just have to find another way to do this movement without using my hands.



OK, well talk to an Orthopedic Doc, they often prescribe the Decca equivalent for collagen production.


----------



## MiniHulk (Jan 15, 2019)

1. Lots of vitamin C
2. Avoid starches, sugar and flour (they increase inflammation)
3. Loosen your hands up before and after
4. Soak them in very warm water with Epsom salts
5. Find some thin neoprene gloves that will cushion your hands a bit without interfering with your gripping
6. Get a good hand massage now and then. 

I have nerve damage, carpal tunnel in both, so I know hand pain, and the above 6 things help a lot.


----------



## Vision (Jan 17, 2019)

I have the same issue "nerve damage, carpal tunnel in both hands" plus HGH and Peps seem to agitate it more.. In the main-time when I notice the pain is more pronounced even while using wraps I stop using ALL straight-bar BB movements.. I'll use the E-Z bar for curls, DBs for benching and military presses, and I'll even incorp more lower pulley rope movements.. Long as I can change that fixed position and the slight twist with palms slightly facing inwards takes a lot of stress of those nerves and tendons that shuttle down the arm into that small region of your hand and back of thumb.. It's all about hand positioning! 

Also, put a bag of frozen veggies on your hands/wrists when relaxing, sometimes taking away that inflammation can actually have long lasting results..Its the existing inflammation that is troubling you, and when it's prolonged, it will just keep getting worst


----------



## Beatguts (Feb 5, 2019)

GFR said:


> I do not use Steroids and never will again.
> 
> My pull day is when my hands hurt the most, I think it is the BB shrugs. I might just have to find another way to do this movement without using my hands.



I don't ever do shrugs. They're a taxing movement that doesn't necessarily need to be incorporated to see trap growth. Deadlifts are the king for big traps, but I am assuming this probably aggravates your hands even more. Have you tried high rep, upright cable rows? I typically throw that in as a finisher. Rep range of about 20-30, light-weight, nice controlled movement pattern, with a strong contraction, and slow eccentric (negative) phase. This is a pretty mild movement that will get your traps nice and full!


----------



## Jaylaw84 (Feb 20, 2019)

Agree with beatguts


----------



## Vision (Feb 25, 2019)

Beatguts said:


> I don't ever do shrugs. They're a taxing movement that doesn't necessarily need to be incorporated to see trap growth. Deadlifts are the king for big traps, but I am assuming this probably aggravates your hands even more. Have you tried high rep, upright cable rows? I typically throw that in as a finisher. Rep range of about 20-30, light-weight, nice controlled movement pattern, with a strong contraction, and slow eccentric (negative) phase. This is a pretty mild movement that will get your traps nice and full!


what? do you have any clue on how powerful the traps really are? that muscle is there to keep you from ripping your arm out of the socket..its a very very very underestimated muscle that can pack a punch for its size..  considering the mechanics behind it and the size of it, you use your arms more and yet you could never curl as much as you can shrug..


----------



## Beatguts (Feb 25, 2019)

Vision said:


> what? do you have any clue on how powerful the traps really are? that muscle is there to keep you from ripping your arm out of the socket..its a very very very underestimated muscle that can pack a punch for its size..  considering the mechanics behind it and the size of it, you use your arms more and yet you could never curl as much as you can shrug..



I am not sure which part of my post you have a discrepancy with.......


----------

